# Bad Bird has arrived



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

http://members.aol.com/mysocalledchaos/badbird.html 

the sweet people at twisted oaks, niles, michigan can take their birdie off their site as I adopted him tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They gave me a cardboard pet carrier cuz I forgot to cut holes in my cardboard box i brought so I was thankful for that.

I wanted a bird and I decided to get a unique pet. He is a blue bar pigeon (i think????), and is a former racing pigeon. I now join my sister, in having unusual pets (she has a snake).

He was found stunned in a storm in Kalamazoo, MI. He was originally kept by a guy who did pigeon racing in MANSFIELD, OHIO. The bird flew from central ohio to central michigan. Isn't that something? So anyway, the owner didn't want him any more when he was found so the shelter had taken him in. The shelter is in Niles, Michigan and I drove all the way there from Illinois and back tonight.

They named him "bad bird" because that's what the owner called him for straying away from his flock in Ohio. I don't know if that is the name I am going to keep. He seemed like a bad bird at first, he would swat his wing at me and peck at me (and make a growling noise. who thought a pigeon could growl?) if I tried to come near him but he is warming up to me. He also is a little rascal he found every little nook and cranny in my apt to hide in, like under my bed. that was a pain to get him out. I put stuff under there now so he can't roam under there., as you will see in the pics I was able to pick him up and hold him just fine now. He was unfriendly at first because I was a stranger and it was a stressful situation but he is getting used to me and his surroundings now.


I didn't put him in his cage for him yet to welcome him, and he is living in my bathroom, while its not in use lol. I want to give him lots of space and time to adjust. He wouldn't be in his cage much anyway. You'll see that in the pics he is in various places in my house. Not really any poop yet to speak of...at least outside of his pet carrier. he goes in that box to potty it seems. hmmm maybe ill keep that and train him to crap in there. lol


He flies pretty well so it was fun watching the bird move around. he bumps into things once in a while though so he is clumsy. i have to keep a close eye on him so he doesn't hurt himself and make sure there is nothing around that could harm him if he flew into it, etc. 

this bird is a big dude. much larger than i thought and larger than many i have seen waddle past me in the streets of the cities. also, his irridescent feathers are amazing and the pics dont do them justice.

He is a nice, clean, healthy bird about 3 years old and is not some nasty, street pigeon, so I am going to make sure my friends don't call him a flying rat, lol.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am glad your new little friend is with you now. I am sure in time he will warm up to you and you will be best friends.

"street pigeons" are not nasty at all. I have show pigeons, a racing pigeon and several "street" pigeons and I can assure you that there is really no difference. They are all wonderful, intellingent and clean pets.
Actually my tamest pigeon is a former feral "street" pigeon.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for giving a home to this racing pigeon.

You have got yourself a beautiful strong domestic pigeon, and he will want to fly. Are you building him a large aviary outside, or just letting him fly around the house? He would probably love a bath and all the comforts of home. He is used to being around a group of pigeons, so he might get a little lonely. Though the name may suit him, he is not in any way bad bird at all, he can't help getting lost in a storm. Usually the owners won't release their birds in weather like that, so it must have come on suddenly.

He growls because that is a pigeons defense, and will slap you because he does'nt know you. That will change when you spend alot of quality time with him.

Street pigeons are not "nasty" either, they don't carry any more disease then other birds. I have had the privilege to keep company with several on my porch, though they look different from my homers and show pigeon, they are beautiful, and clever and smart. They have a quality, a toughness, of royalty about them, maybe because they know things we don't and they "own" the sky. Respect them, they are creatures of God. Why, some of my best friends are feral pigeons, and I'm God mother to one hunk of a feral "Tiny".


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi BadBird,

Congratulations on your new friend. I remember seeing that bird for quite some time on the website, so I'm glad he finally found a home. Guess congratulations are in order for both of you !

Like Reti, it is my feral who is the tamest of the three who reside w/me, the other two having been raised by a "breeder". They are very intelligent, make great pets, and I must say just have some very endearing ways about them. 

Good Luck again with your new friend.

fp


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

ok, let me clarify about the the feral/ street pigeon commment; i had used almost the same message to tell my friends about it and i was trying to let them know its not from the streets and i used the quotation marks because that's what they call those birds out there. i do know that most of those birds roaming the cities are not bad, or nasty, etc. some are cute little fellows that i almost wanted to take home with me lol.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Congratulations on your adoption!!  

Cindy


----------



## Snow White (Jul 27, 2005)

*BadBird*

I had seen badbird on petfinder.com and read his story. I felt so bad for him and wanted to go get him. My husband (who puts up with alot of my animal passions) said "don't even think about it". So here I am just so happy badbird has a home.....and here in Illinois.

That was OUTSTANDING! Let us know how he's doing. He's sooooooo cute.

Sue


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

badbird said:


> ok, let me clarify about the the feral/ street pigeon commment; i had used almost the same message to tell my friends about it and i was trying to let them know its not from the streets and i used the quotation marks because that's what they call those birds out there. i do know that most of those birds roaming the cities are not bad, or nasty, etc. some are cute little fellows that i almost wanted to take home with me lol.


Hi badbird,

We understand you didn't mean anything by it, but you can call them feral pigeons, in relation to our domestic pigeons, but "nasty" is not in our vocabulary.

Good luck with your domestic racing pigeon and keep us updated on how he is adapting to his new life.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP Congratulations to the two of you! May you both have many many years of happy times together!

You mentioned about feral pigeons, and wanting to take them home with you.Theare are some beauties out there in the wild.

Two days ago I saw a brown one similar to the one that ALASKA has.He was on the street picking at gravel .I slowed down but he just continued picking very confident that there was no harm headed his way. He made it so that I had to make an adjustment to get out of *his* way.About two blocks behind me a construction truck did the same thing.WHEW that had me worried.

Just this morning,following a different route home from work, I noticed a beautiful solid black pigeon with white markings at the tip of his wings! What a magnificent speimen he was. The thought came to my mind to abduct that one too  , but I had to tell myself "No Victor you can't do that!?

Maybe when it is meant to be  I can find another one that is need of being rescued?

Badbird, again, I am happy for you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for clarifying badbird.
All birds/animals have something special and I find them all beautiful in some way

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratuations BadBird on the arrival of your new pigeon 
It is always a very exciting time when a new pet arrives in the home, and I am sure he will settle in nicely and start to bond closely with you as time goes on and you build up a relationship.
A point to note that your new friend is a racing pigeon and therefore has a very large homing instinct bred into him, racing pigeons can fly for Many miles to 'get home' so just be certain that you don't let him outside for a bit of a fly as he is likely to take off and try to get back to his previous owner!
I took a drive into the city yesterday and while parked noticed a pair of beautiful feral pigeons flying around the building tops. I spent a good 20minutes watching them until I snapped back to the fact that I had an appointment and needed to get moving  Even a 'feral' pigeon is a beautiful creature and can be wonderful to watch.
In having your new pigeon friend with you, over time you will develop a deep respect for these often underated birds, they are truly magnificent, caring and devoted creatures, and every time you walk down a street and notice a feral walking about, you will stop and notice them just that little bit more than before.
Not sure whats happening with your pics, but from here I couldn't view them, I'm sure he is a beauty  If you are having any troubles with storing them online, feel free to use my PigeonPix site to upload them and share them www.pixalbums.net/pigeon

Regards
Alaska


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

is anybody able to view my pictures?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I couldn't see them either............


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I wasn't able to view them.

Reti


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

ok thanks i will post some pics on the site that y'all recommended.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

http://www.pixalbums.net/pigeon/?album=Bad Bird (edited after alaska made me realize it didn't come up right, thx)

Ok, I have now created an album at the recommended site. Thanks guys. I put one pic on there as a test and will add more. They should be pretty good pics, as I just got a new digital camera.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

What a precious looking pigeon he is 
He is definately a sweetie !
Thanks for posting the pics of him

PS. I'm glad your 'test' pic upload worked, I wrote the site! 
I would recommend you change the wooden perch to a flat topped one, pigeons prefer flat perches.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

ill have to get something from the hardware store. i'm currently using the perch that came with this cage from petco....but it will be changing soon.

i was going to get him a ferret or bunny cage but they were more money, and with bad bird being able to fly around in my apt and roam around every day i didn't feel the need for the huge cages. he's not always going to be in a cage. he's in there now but the door is open.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Any dressed flat piece of wood will do the trick a few inches wide is ideal, so he can get good footing, also if you haven't already, check out to see if petco has some pigeon grit, pigeons use this to crush up the seed that they swallow into their crop whole. Make sure it is red in colour like the pic below which has the pigeon grit and pigeon food:









With a combination of the above and fresh water, he'll be a happy healthy pigeon 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

He's calming down but he freaks out when I take him from one of his favorite spots like when he had been in the bathtub or when i take him out of the cage. but that's understandable because he doesn't know me yet. its funny how he growls or tries to swat me. but then he calms down.

he flew into the wall/ceiling while flying around and fell down but the couch broke his fall and he is fine. he is clumsy when he flies i am worried he's going to run into something so i keep a close eye on him. he also tries to roam around and gets stuck in a tight space and i have to pull him out. (between desk & wall for instance). i put books there to keep him out.

i bought little clippers for his feet as his nails are semi sharp but i will not subject him to any more stress at this time. his poops are very very healthy looking. i have looked at alot of the food that is recommended for pigeons and i improvised a mix that is mostly what everyone talks about by mixing wild pigeon/dove food together with other things that pigeons like and should eat (different bag of bird feed...he liked the cracked corn). 

when i let him run loose he usually will run from me and hide in the corner. he has his hiding spots. when i hold him he becomes calm and is fine. he likes to be pursued lol.

i have some mite spray to use on him soon too.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

ah yes the grit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the people at the shelter never gave him any and he's healthy and poop is fine. how will the grit help him? (just wondering)...

the petco did not have alot ( i was disappointed). unless i missed it. so, No grit. where can i find any...... i dont want to order online. how about pet smart?

what other names would pigeon grit be listed as?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Badbird,

Congratulations....he is a very handsome bird.

You mentioned about his nails being a little sharp....you can put a brick in his cage for him to perch on and the abrasive quality of the brick should also help keep his nails trimmed.

Linda


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thats a FABULOUS idea on the brick! thanks, Lin!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's about the "goodest" "bad bird" I ever saw! A very handsome bird and the owner ain't too bad either <LOL>! Many, many happy years of friendship and companionship are wished upon both of you!

Terry


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks for your compliments everyone, and your tips/help. 

  

i should call him Big Bird instead of bad bird because he is HUGE.

He's not really a bad bird. just stressed out right now but that's to be expected. i am trying to think of a real name for him but its just not clicking right now. 

i want to hear him coo, there's not much you can do for this to happen is there?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

badbird said:


> thanks for your compliments everyone, and your tips/help.
> 
> 
> 
> i should call him Big Bird instead of bad bird because he is HUGE.


Ummm .. maybe .. the owner of this site (Pigeon-Talk) is Bigbird .. you might want to check with him first .. I figure there can only be one Bigbird here .. and Carl, the site owner, probably will win that one <LOL> .. but you never know .. he might be willing to share the moniker!

Terry


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Ummm .. maybe .. the owner of this site (Pigeon-Talk) is Bigbird .. you might want to check with him first .. I figure there can only be one Bigbird here .. and Carl, the site owner, probably will win that one <LOL> .. but you never know .. he might be willing to share the moniker!
> 
> Terry



lol i was jokin'


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Quite a stunning pij you have there. He looks very healthy & soooo happy.  
Many thanks for sharing his pictues with us. 

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Badbird, 

Grit is important so that the pigeon can digest it's seed diet. There are also minerals contained in the grit that is important to the birds health. They don't need grit every day and can survive nicely without it for a long time but it should be out at all times for the pigeon to eat as it sees fit.

Try calling around to some farm/feed and supply stores in your area...check the yellow pages and you should be able to find one that sells grit for pigeons. The pet stores only have the smaller grits and it's not really useable for pigeons.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Great pictures Badbird. I am glad Alaska mentioned the problem about the pic not showing the first time. I thought it was my computer. 

I can tell that you are proud of...well, whatever name you decide to call him! 

And as Brad recommended, if I may suggest, if you have a problem getting real pijjie grit just order it through one of the pigeon supply outlets. I recentlly purchased and had it shipped. A medium size bad, with shipping and cost of the grit, less than 10 bucks, and you get a catalog to go shopping  .I got mine thru Foys, but there are several others that I am sure will take care of your needs.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That's a gorgeous bird you have there.

Some pet stores have a grit, called Hi-Cal grit, which is big grit and I also mix it with oyster shell grit, also from the pet store. PetsMart usually has it.
Also, you don't have to order the grit online from the pigeon supply companies, you can call them and order by phone, I did it several times.
Try Foy's or Siegel's.

Reti


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

If you want to hear him coo just put a mirror in his cage if he is a boy he will start cooing at himself.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Have any idea what happened to his band? If he was raced, he had to have one at some time. Just curious.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

ill have to try that mirror tip. thanks.

i need some feeding tips. i left him today while i was at work and he made HUGE mess (in the cage). not only were seeds EVERYWHERE, but he littered the bottom of the cage with (healthy) droppings. how often should he be fed? the tray of seed, and tray of water were in there all day and I think he pigged out. he keeps on pooping...

his band was removed by the animal rescue people after he was turned in. They contacted the owner by means of the band, who said the bird was a "bad bird" for not returning home. the bird did get lost in a storm but that guy sounds like a jerk. so they cut off the band since the guy didn't want him any more. i might get him a new band but its not an immediate want since he is not leaving my house.

i'll get some grit soon when i can get out to the store. should i mix it in with the seeds or put it separate? i dont think he ate this at the shelter, will he know what it is?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Badbird,

I was "funnin" you about naming the bird Bigbird .. the name fits, so name the bird that. We'll get Carl here at Pigeon-Talk to be the godfather!

Yes, pigeons can be and are messy .. learn to deal with it <LOL>!

I'm so glad this bird is safe with you and will have a forever home!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grit should be separate from the food.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

badbird said:


> i need some feeding tips. i left him today while i was at work and he made HUGE mess (in the cage). not only were seeds EVERYWHERE, but he littered the bottom of the cage with (healthy) droppings. how often should he be fed? the tray of seed, and tray of water were in there all day and I think he pigged out. he keeps on pooping...


Hi Badbird, Your new pigeon , as with I would say most, can be messy eaters. He is looking for his favorite seed first, and will eat the less desired when he has too!  Try getting the *deep* seed/water hard plastic trays that have metal hangers.They are available at Petco for about two bucks a piece. Get one for water,grit and his seed blend. Two full tablespoons is what I start Tooter out with and replenish with another tablespoon in the afternoon should he need a refill. 

Pigeons are poopers, so do not be alarmed! Maybe more on that later...I have a school bus to drive...


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

hahaha I was woundering if my pigeons were the only messy eates, they shovle the food arownd and make a big mess so I just spinkle it on the floor now.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

As far as them being messy poopers, this is something you will have to learn to accept and gets use to. I suggest you replace the bottom of his cage with newspaper lining at least once a day . Twice a week I clean and disinfect my pigeons living and outdoor quarters and check daily for any "overspray" that he may have on the sides. My pigeons indoor quarters is a medium sized ferret/rabbit style cage with a dog carrier attached to it.He prefers to sleep on a branch I stuck beteween the port holes and generally takes care of his waste moments in there as well, which suits me fine.His food, grit and water are hung on the other, so maybe he doesn't want to "take care of business" in the same area? Soon will will learn to appreciate the appearance of his poops and help determine how his health is, or changes in his diet and even stress.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Pigeonlover1029~

Be careful about sprinkling the seed if you do it outdoors. While they are eating, it could be easy prey for dogs and cats. Also as a health precaution, I wouln't advise you to feed the pigeon(s) on the ground, as they may deposit their waste on it.Try to find a suitable deep hanging container.


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

I sprinkle the food on the inside of the cage in the middle. I will try to get a bowl instead


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

my bird doesnt seem to be too active unless i coax him. he'll run all over the house if i walk around, or will fly around, etc if i try to go scoop him up. but when i sit there working on things he never walks around or anything he sits in one spot for hours. is this normal? with all those seeds he eats one would think he would be like a little kid that had too much candy.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Badbird, 

I think your new pigeon just needs time to become accustomed to his new home. You should try to take things slow, calm and quiet around him for a couple of weeks anyway. Let him do his own thing and just be patient. It's important to build trust in these first days because it he's confused and scared right now.

A pigeon is not an animal that generally likes a lot of commotion or noise. They are gentle, timid creatures. Please work with him every day patiently, calmly and keep noise levels and activity around your place a little subdued for now. It might even be a good idea to leave him confined in his cage for the short term as well...just so he can learn to identify that as "his area". 

Pigeons are creatures of habit and they really appreciate a routine in their lives. You should try to feed, clean his cage and keep his hours consistant. They go to bed when it gets dark out, so leaving lights on will keep him awake and cause him stress. They get up early when the sun comes up so don't leave him in a dark room once daylight hits, they would like to be active.

This pigeon was a racing bird, likely used to being in a large flock of birds in a loft. He was probably never really a "pet" during his time with his previous owner. His past experience with people was probably not very direct. During his time in his loft, his previous owner probably only had limited contact with his birds; cleaning the loft, changing food and water dishes, inspecting nests and observing his birds from a distance. Going by the fact that this person didn't want the bird back because he got lost, tells me that he's not a very caring or compassionate person. He likely is a very competitive pigeon breeder that only had birds to breed, and compete in races to win prize monies. So, what I'm saying is, this pigeon probably had very little contact with people so he's not used to this kind of personal attention. He's lost his flock and now he's got to learn to adapt to a whole new way of life. I don't really know how long he was at the shelter or how much time they spent with him there but likely it wasn't a lot either.

Get yourself some "treat" seeds for him, some shelled, unsalted RAW sunflower seeds or some safflower seeds. These are usually very much loved by pigeons and you could use these to establish trust and to help you bond with him. Food is often key with birds to getting them to see you as a friend and provider. I would also suggest picking up a book on pigeons from your local pet store if you can and it will give you more information about health, care and general habits.

SO, please be prepared that this pigeon *may* not ever really become totally tame and trusting. I'm not saying that you should expect this or he'll never become a very trusting and tame bird but it's going to take a lot of effort and patience on your part. Work with him gently each day a little bit at a time, try to maintain some kind of routine in your house regarding his care and just love the pigeon for what he is.

Good luck and remember.....PATIENCE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*A few comments...*

Mr. Squeaks is also a racing homing pigeon who is now apartment bound for life. He lost his right flight feathers due a bad run-in with a car. Please see his story (Parts I & II) in the PIGEON STORY section. Yes, it took quite awhile for him to trust me and accept me as his "mate." 

He, too, will sit for long periods of time when I'm reading or on the computer. Sometimes he is quiet, other times he will coo to himself. However, he will certainly "activate" if I leave the room or one of my 4 cats enter "his space!" 

Brad is correct, time and patience are the keys. From reading on the site, there are some pigeons who are more cuddlely than others. Mr. Squeaks has his moments when he will let me scratch and pet to my heart's content and then times when he wants "freedom!" He is definitely a bird with attitude and has no problem letting me and the cats know just what's what!  

Never force and enjoy! Again, time and patience will out...  You will both be learning about each other in the years, hopefully, ahead!


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

he had been at the shelter since november living in their house there.

he is living up to his name today (bad bird) LOL


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

bad bird didn't eat today there were no droppings in his cage and his seed wasn't touched. BUT, i took him out of the cage and gave him fresh seed in a bowl and he has been CHOWING DOWN for 20 minutes like there's no tomorrow. he drank a boat load of water too. i guess he just had an attitude earlier and it must be part of him getting adjusted around here.

im so relieved he's eating.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi badbird, 

I wonder if this bird might associate the small cage with the transport baskets used to take racing homers to the release point? When we first got Grace (homer turned into animal shelter), being in a small crate made her VERY nervous. Your bird may have been too nervous to eat, wondering where he would be taken. Give him some time and patience and you may be surprised at the neat pet bird that emerges. It took three years of gentle interaction, but Grace will now eagerly fly to your hand (just in case you might want to give her some treat seed!). She will also stand calmly on the perch and let me walk up and stroke her back or pick her up. You seem to be willing to try different things. What worked for us is - give the bird choices and see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks for the ideas i never thought about the transport cages. he does get very erratic when he's in his cage or near it but is more calm (not by a lot though) away from the cage. i was amazed how much he ate and drank when i set him away from his cage with his seeds and bevarage. he wont eat any treats from me yet (like safflower).


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If he hadn't had that type of seed before, it might take him a while to recognize it as good food. You could try different types of small seeds to see if you can find a familiar one - millet is another common one. Some of the pigeon catalogs have small treat seed mixes - pigeon candy. Grace immediately recognized that, although she now prefers hemp or millet. She's well pampered, not spoiled.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i bought kaytee dove and pigeon feed from petco and he inhales it now


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

LIKE ONE PERSON SAID GET SOME SAFFOWER SEED,S MY HAND FEED BIRD LOVE THE STUFF HE EAT,S RIGHT OUT OF MY HAND THAT TOOK A LOT OF TIME THE OTHER BIRD,S EAT FROM A FEED BOX WITH DOWL,S ON IT SO THAT THEY CANT DO ANY MESSES IN IT IT,S TAKE,S TIME PUT A WIRE CAGE BY THE WINDOW ,THEY ALSO LOVE TO SIT IN THE SUN FOR HOUR,S AND A BIG PAN IN IT SO THEY OR HE CAN TAKE A BATH IN IT,,  IN TIME HE WILL COME AROUND ,, BUT NEVER LET HIM OUT SIDE TO FLY CAUSE HE IS A HOMMER AND HE WILL TRY TO GO BACK TO WERE HE WAS RASED AND HE WILL GET LOST AGAIN AND HE HAS NO BAND SO ,SO NO ONE KNOW,S HOW BAD YOU ARE GOING TO MISS HIM,,


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pigeons really enjoy*

popcorn pigeons seed. It has more seeds then you can count on one hand. Mix it with what you have. Also a gool pigeon grit. It looks red, black and white. Has lots of minerals. So happy you adoptioned Bad bird. I went crazy got about 70 birds.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

*New name*

I am contemplating new names for my bird. "Bad Bird" is just like a title so i dont want to keep it. Everyone knows about the Rap Artist "Snoop Dogg" so I might name my bird "Poop Dogg" LOLOLOLOL


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

he's a whole different bird out of the cage. he lets me hold him more often than not and grunts less. 

he is *VERY* Happy right now--- Its a cooler day and this evening i opened the window and curtains (screen is down and SECURE) and he is sitting on the window sill area prancing around. he is SO CUTE right now, bobbin his head around with all the new sights outside and diferent perspectives of the room from over there. i think he wants to go out there but if I let him out I would never see him again.

I still want to hear him coo. I've put a mirror in his cage and that didn't work. I'll keep trying I suppose.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*About Names...*

I hear you about names, badbird. Mr. Squeaks is called Squeaks or Squeakers (he was a "squeaker" when I found him). However, my latest and favorite is "Poop Poop Pee Doo!  

Your Badbird looks just like my Squeaks, who is now 1.03 lbs. So, yes, those homers CAN grow quite large. Yours too, may become like Mr. Squeaks: "da bird with da attitude!"


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

*(((((((((( Scooter ))))))))))))*

I'm sure somone already has named their pet(s) Scooter. but i have chosen this name for my pigeon. hey my name is jason and i know a lot of people who have that name as well lol.

I am calling him Scooter because when I was little I had a stuffed monkey toy called Scooter. I also chose the name because of the way he Scoots' around the house when I let him loose. He's SO cute when he runs around bobbin his head trying to find a new place to hide out. Sometimes I chase him to make sure he is not getting into mischief and to be on poop patrol.

I love playing with my bird he is a blast to see scamper around and fly up to things. I had to put stuff under bed at the edges because he discovered he could hide under there. Poop issues has been minimal because I dont let him out right after he's been chowin down, etc. He's less irratated when I take him out of the cage now adays and he is calm when I hold him. He has a long way to go but its nice to see him getting acclimated.

He is a huge bird which I love. Not fat but gigantic, and he is VERY STRONG. I wish I could let him roam outside and truly fly free but I fear he would never come back from trying to "home" back to Ohio or that he could fall prey to something. When I get a flight suit I might take him to my mom's house because its huge indoors there, a multi level house. With the suit, she shouldn't freak because there will be no poop. She loves birds too but doesn't have one as a pet. She has a birdbath a bazillion bird feeders in the back yard. I could put the bird formerly known as bad bird (Scooter) out there and see if he attracts any of the mourning doves in the area lol. I would have to keep the bird on the leash but Im not sure how that would work out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Scooter, that is a fine name!

I'm so glad you finally named him. Thank you!

The "other" name was so negative, the owner had no business saying that he was a "bad" bird, he was not, it wasn't his fault he was lost in a storm.

He is a beautiful racing pigeon, a class of his own, think of him as royalty, and treat him as such! That is what he is, and now he has a fine name!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Jason - I love the name Scooter. You just wait, he will get better and better, and you'll have a great buddy. maggie


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

he's eating the gravel like its food....hmmmm


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

badbird said:


> he's eating the gravel like its food....hmmmm



Normal....all normal (what is YOUR name by the way) This pigeon needed time to acclimate in his new surroundings. He didn't eat for awhile, and now he's just stocking up on grit that he's missed during this time period. Once he's eaten enough, he should stop and taper down his grit intake.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

he's got grit to munch on and vitamins in his water. he is CHOWING DOWN on seeds. He doesn't eat the millet. I just gave him a bath. He didn't splash around much but was content. I helped wash him (no soap just water).... He's dry now and he smells WONDERFUL now!!!! Not that he smelled bad before but he just had a typical animal smell but now he smells very nice.

i put a mirror in his cage and he doesn't make any noises still but he pecks at the image.

As I said his name is Scooter,........and my name is Jason and I am from the Chicago area in Illinois.


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

Wll I thought that the mirror would work, Is he a he or what?lol. Well if you keep it in there maybe he will become more interested in it, have you thought about geting him a mate? you will hear him a lot then.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have several males who are not interested in the mirror.
My male Tiny uses the bathroom mirror to preen himself, he can spend hours in there.

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi badbird,
Love the name Scooter !!
Now we have a Scooter and a Tooter as pets of people in this forum 
Glad to hear Scooter is starting to settle in, he is looking very happy in the photos you have been posting. He has a very cute face and looks strong and healthy.
As previously mentioned, be really careful that you don't let him free outdoors, especially if you want to have him fly around out back on a leash style device. Scooter is a homing pigeon, and due to this has an incredibly well developed homing instinct and would definately attempt to fly back home (as in the place he was raised) if released.
Definately keep trying to get Scooter to take treats, I myself have found my pigeons go crazy for safflower seeds, it may take some time to get Scooter accustomed to this, but he will eventually take to it, and this will help with your bonding.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i wont let him loose i dont want to loose him.

he was cooped up in the cage today while i was at work and i let him out and he was flying all over the house today like crazy and ran into some walls and things. he's ok though lol he's a hearty boy. but after all that hard work and exercise he was panting, ive never seen a bird pant. he was pretty hot and when i showed him were the air conditioner vent was he now chooses to sit in that area all the time. he was nuts today i dont know what it was but he ran around and flew around like crazy. he's happy in his cage again, drinking and eating some seeds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is acting like a normal homing pigeon. He may be panting because he is not used to flying that much.

It would be good if you let him out on a daily basis to fly (inside) and excercise his wings. He loves it, that is what he was used to and it is good for him.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They get really scared the first few times out because everything is new to them. He will soon get used to his surroundings. maggie


----------

